# Advice needed - Spot Hogg Father and 7 wrapped pin



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

You might settle down for something a bit more affordable from Spott Hogg, like the Real Deal. 5 pins will get you from 20 to 60 yards or meters, depending on how you set them up. And accuracy wise, for bowhunting, it's already near the top of the list.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Spothogg are good sights but you might want to checkout Axcell by Truball.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

DODGE-3D said:


> Spothogg are good sights but you might want to checkout Axcell by Truball.


But you bought the right bow. :wink::set1_rolf2:


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Check out the TruGlo Microbrite. They have the descending pin Diameter thing going on and you first pin is a 0.29, then 0.19, 0.19, 0.10, .010. I love mine and they are far more economical than the Spot Hoggs. Not that Spothoggs aren't the piece de resistance, but my wallet says otherwise lol. Check it out!! 

http://www.truglo.com/IW_Products.m4p.pvx?;MULTI_ITEM_SUBMIT


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. I just got a Sword Twilight hunter 5 pin sight as well. I'll see if it's enough. If not I guess a little bit of overtime and a reason to piss off he Mrs. when I go for the Hogg. For now I'll try the sword.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Swords are good sights. I use a SpottHogg 7DP and shoot from 25 to 90 yards. Great, bright sight for hunting. I use the 90 to tune up my form.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Xenomorph said:


> Thanks guys. I just got a Sword Twilight hunter 5 pin sight as well. I'll see if it's enough. If not I guess a little bit of overtime and a reason to piss off he Mrs. when I go for the Hogg. For now I'll try the sword.


Nothing wrong with that sight. Time behind the string is what you need. 
LOL bout the Mrs. Welcome to archery bud. :wink:
When do ya get the bow? Have a rest picked out?


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Nothing wrong with that sight. Time behind the string is what you need.
> LOL bout the Mrs. Welcome to archery bud. :wink:
> When do ya get the bow? Have a rest picked out?


I'm getting the bow at the end of next month. Being my first compound I kept reading and reading for a couple months and just made a deposit on Scott's x-force GX 6

I'm still packing up as in two weeks I'm up and away moving back home to Vancouver from Montreal. 

The GX will be my start up bow to let me get used and practice, after that no idea: Hoyt, Mathews or the omen? Time will tell. One thing is for sure, all my gear will be leftie.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

cath8r said:


> Swords are good sights. I use a SpottHogg 7DP and shoot from 25 to 90 yards. Great, bright sight for hunting. I use the 90 to tune up my form.


Nice. Since we are at the advice chapter: why type of arrows should I use? 
The bow I think it's 60# rated but I will most likely get a 70-80# once I'm back in shape. For my bday I got a full year gym membership from my better half so my 6'2" 270lbs frame is about to get all worked out again 

Back to topic, could I use +# rated sticks on a 60 to avoid having split gear, or is it a waste of money?


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

I have to admit, when I started this affair I had no clue about the variety of mistresses. So many models, options, skin scratchers and what nots. 

I got it so bad I'll even put up with my wife's shopping just to keep getting my hunting gear ...and I have a feeling I'm going to feel some abuse.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Xenomorph said:


> I'm getting the bow at the end of next month. Being my first compound I kept reading and reading for a couple months and just made a deposit on Scott's x-force GX 6
> 
> I'm still packing up as in two weeks I'm up and away moving back home to Vancouver from Montreal.
> 
> The GX will be my start up bow to let me get used and practice, after that no idea: Hoyt, Mathews or the omen? Time will tell. One thing is for sure, all my gear will be leftie.


Here is some required reading...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Here is some required reading...
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457


Lovely! Thank you


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

You'll never need a 70-80# bow. Go with 60-70#.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Ravenhunter said:


> You'll never need a 70-80# bow. Go with 60-70#.


Roger that. If any of you guys stumble on a set on limbs for 60-70 let me know.

I think the bow's serial is 896 but they can be replaced with newer 898, 16 long is the 60-70# if I am not mistaken. I have a feeling I should have just shipped the bow here and tune it at Pierre's ...too late now 





Pierre Couture said:


> You might settle down for something a bit more affordable from Spott Hogg, like the Real Deal. 5 pins will get you from 20 to 60 yards or meters, depending on how you set them up. And accuracy wise, for bowhunting, it's already near the top of the list.


Merci beaucoup. Je devrais vraiment faire mon chemin à votre magasin avant que je parte, même si c'est juste pour dire salut et de vous rencontrer pour une fois.


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree no need to go more then 60lbs! Try out some Black Eagle Carnivore arrows nice and light and they will be fast out of your bow!


----------



## Slidewinder (Aug 4, 2012)

I use a spot hogg hunter 5 pin wrapped, after trying a couple of other sights. I think any sight is good once it's set up properly. I just went with the spot hogg because it's so easy to set up, and for it's adjustability, as well as it's ability to take a lot of knocks without going out of tune.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Xenomorph said:


> I'm new at this, but eager like a busy beaver.
> 
> Just popped my cherry and put a deposit on an xforce ...it will most likely be my breaking into the compound world bow before I get serious.
> 
> ...


I Just traded my 7 Pin Spott hogg,Personally,I Want a 4-5 Pin for hunting and to be honest,I Like Truglo,Extreme and Toxonics better then others(Spott Hoggs and MBG),I Can buy any sight i want,No need to break the bank if you dont need to,Look into a Truglo 5 Pin,Great Sight for the Price.Oh and Best thing to do is to move back to B.c from Montreal,At least you can cheer for a Decent Hockey team,Unlike the Habs,Who just Stink!!Lol,Cheers,Grizz


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I Just traded my 7 Pin Spott hogg,Personally,I Want a 4-5 Pin for hunting and to be honest,I Like Truglo,Extreme and Toxonics better then others(Spott Hoggs and MBG),I Can buy any sight i want,No need to break the bank if you dont need to,Look into a Truglo 5 Pin,Great Sight for the Price.Oh and Best thing to do is to move back to B.c from Montreal,At least you can cheer for a Decent Hockey team,Unlike the Habs,Who just Stink!!Lol,Cheers,Grizz


Dude, you should have seen the looks I used to get last year. Especially in play offs my 3yo son was wearing the Canucks jersey all day long. Oh the looks ...but then again I'm 6'2" and 270 lbs and had no problems cheering for my blues. 

But in all honesty I loved my four years in Quebec. I learnt my 7th language, had my own little Québécois and generally a lot of nostalgic memories of Europe. It's a beatiful city, and the French cuisine is like usual making me lick my fingers in public.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Xenomorph said:


> Roger that. If any of you guys stumble on a set on limbs for 60-70 let me know.
> 
> I think the bow's serial is 896 but they can be replaced with newer 898, 16 long is the 60-70# if I am not mistaken. I have a feeling I should have just shipped the bow here and tune it at Pierre's ...too late now
> 
> ...


I don't have a store, but if you feel like stopping to visit Québec City, I'll show you around! :cheers:


----------

